# Hanatsu's house curve just on my subs, wow, it's good.



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I recently installed my MiniDSP c-dsp 6x8. Last Saturday I spent a while taking measurements and loading them into REW. After I loaded the eq settings and remeasuring, the bass was clearly much flatter than before. It sounded fairly weak however as expected so I readjusted the gains, and I used a low shelf eq starting at 100hz and down with a .7q and 6db of boost (recommended by Andy on his site).

It was a lot better, but I still felt it was missing some oomph on more songs than not. I bumped up the gain on the low shelf filter to 9db, but neither that, nor adjusting the sub level really seemed to fix the problem. 

Last night, I loaded Hanatsu's house curve (I wasn't using one before), to REW to recalculate the eq, I also removed the low shelf filter, and damn, this sounds very good now. A very consistent, and nice level of low end with most music, without sounding even remotely over boosted. I haven't remeasured it yet, but it sounds awesome.

The only reason it's just on the subs, is the rest of my system is still running off the factory amp and factory speakers until I install the rest of the gear. I have to say, even running the stock speakers and amp, the system sounds quite good. I've time aligned everything through the headunit, and used the limited amount of eq I have with the headunit, just 13 bands. I could probably live with it as is, but I already have the amps and other speakers, and I'm sure it'll end up considerably better with more power, better speakers and more tuning capability via the MiniDSP.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

any links to hanatsu's house curve. I am going to change over to the same dsp in a few weeks and i like what you described on this post. I am still not completely conversant with the low shelf idea.

My assumption is that setting a low shelf makes a flat line of frequencies from say 100 down (as in your system design).


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Iamsecond said:


> any links to hanatsu's house curve. I am going to change over to the same dsp in a few weeks and i like what you described on this post. I am still not completely conversant with the low shelf idea.
> 
> My assumption is that setting a low shelf makes a flat line of frequencies from say 100 down (as in your system design).


I pm'd him almost the same question. Are you going to come up to Bristol?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Here's my copy, iirc i entered data manually so might be off a tiny bit here and there..


Use this curve as a reference most of the time i'm playing with my tune (not that i'm happy with it yet.. )


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

This is what I used:

20 14
25 16
30 18
40 20
50 19
70 17
90 14
120 11
160 7
250 4
400 2
600 1
1000 0
2000 1
4000 -1
6000 -3
8000 -4
10000 -5
12000 -4
20000 -7


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Iamsecond said:


> any links to hanatsu's house curve. I am going to change over to the same dsp in a few weeks and i like what you described on this post. I am still not completely conversant with the low shelf idea.
> 
> My assumption is that setting a low shelf makes a flat line of frequencies from say 100 down (as in your system design).


I didn't like what the low shelf filter did, or I should say it didn't do enough as it was better than nothing, but no where near what the house curve did.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hanatsu said:


> Weird curve that... try this one instead. I've done a lot of testing and found that this one sounds pretty balanced in multiple types of setups.
> 
> *-My reference "House curve"-*
> 
> IF you did autoEQ and roomeq applied high Q filters it probably did so in adjacent filter bands to shape the filter curve. Don't put to much thought into that, that's simply creative filter making




This is where i got my copy. Huh.. that was 2 years ago. Would think i'd have a tune I'm happy with by now... sigh.



http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...st-timers-guide-measuring-your-system-10.html


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

CBS13WRX said:


> I pm'd him almost the same question. Are you going to come up to Bristol?


I can’t get away this weekend. We’re selling the house and I need to be around, but I also have a long weekend and I’m going to make the most of it with my family. Have fun


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

89grand said:


> This is what I used:
> 
> 20 14
> 25 16
> ...


Ok, dumb question, did you set that as a house curve in rew? 
I have not figured out how to do that. Do you save that as a txt file and import it?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Iamsecond said:


> Ok, dumb question, did you set that as a house curve in rew?
> I have not figured out how to do that. Do you save that as a txt file and import it?


Yes, just save it as a text file, exactly as I posted it and name it whatever you want. Then go into REW, select "Preferences" in the top left menu, once in there, select "house curve" in the upper left menu then you have an option to browse for that house curve text file, find it and load it. Then if you already have measurements, just auto eq it again, and it'll take into account the house curve.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

So do you do all your speakers one at a time or as Andy says to do the mid and sub then add in tweet. Basically, doing one side at a time then tweaking with it all playing together? 
I like the simplicity of his method but I also got good results using the one speaker at a time then adding them all together. 
Thanks for the house curve data. I’ll have to input that. I’m using Andy’s curve at the moment and it’s good. But still have some issues at certain frequencies. 
It will also be easier with the minidsp I believe than my euphoria but I still enjoy my dsp.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Also just for clarification the .txt is a plane text file in word, right?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Iamsecond said:


> Also just for clarification the .txt is a plane text file in word, right?


Do it in Notepad. Basically just cut and paste those numbers in note pad, and name it like Iamsecond housecurve.txt To your other question, only my subs are on the Minidsp at the moment. I'm still using the factory speakers and factory amp. I haven't in stalled my other speakers yet.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

89grand said:


> This is what I used:
> 
> 20 14
> 25 16
> ...


Which one is this? Personal?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

dcfis said:


> Which one is this? Personal?


It's Hanatsu's.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

This is a cool thread. With how important everyone treats tuning nowadays I wish there was a specific "system tuning" sub-forum between General Car Audio Discussion and the Advanced Topics sub-forums.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

89grand said:


> It's Hanatsu's.



Is that a newer version of what he's suggested? Jw

Maybe i'll give it a shot this weekend since i'm still pretty disappointed with my tune..... Been using the curve i posted with some variation in 50hz range (raised there) for quite awhile.

Comparison between curve i posted and yours below.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

GreatLaBroski said:


> This is a cool thread. With how important everyone treats tuning nowadays I wish there was a specific "system tuning" sub-forum between General Car Audio Discussion and the Advanced Topics sub-forums.


Absolutely-Positively-100% Agree


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

interesting house curve


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Alright put your Hanatsu curve on, thanks. Less low freq content seems like it might be an improvement. 300hz area seems to be an area that annoys me too, so less content there might be better.


Then again... we'll see how it feels after I've had some road time. 

Always difficult to get the right balance.....


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Just to clarify, I'm only using this curve on my subs, so I can't verify what it sounds like full range, as only my subs are on the DSP at the moment, but the bass is the best it has been so far by a large margin.

I didn't spend a whole lot of time doing my initial sub measurements, it was sort of quick and dirty, but it sounds good. I'll do some more thorough measurements and see if I can improve it further. It's starting to get hot in Phoenix, so I'm not sure just how long I want to sit out in the car doing measurements. I'll probably just leave it for now, and remeasure everything, once I get my other speakers installed, so that I can tune the whole system.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

bnae38 said:


> Is that a newer version of what he's suggested? Jw
> 
> Maybe i'll give it a shot this weekend since i'm still pretty disappointed with my tune..... Been using the curve i posted with some variation in 50hz range (raised there) for quite awhile.
> 
> Comparison between curve i posted and yours below.


I'm assuming your curve is that in purple. If so, that looks like a lot of boost below 40hz, especially at 20-30hz. Considering there is very little information in most music there, it doesn't seem needed. If you do listen to any music with 20-30hz information, it seems that curve would really tax your amp and subs. Hanatsu's curve seems to peak at 40hz, and go down a little after that. Probably because most music doesn't have much bass below 40hz, and that's right about the area that people consider really low bass. They may think it's lower in frequency, but it's not.

That's just going off of the graph of course, but I can't say what is right or wrong, as I'm no tuning expert.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

No boost, quite the opposite. Assume there is good cabin gain there. I had to cut 6-8db there to fit the new curve.

Do you know where you got your curve?


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

bnae38 said:


> No boost, quite the opposite. Assume there is good cabin gain there. I had to cut 6-8db there to fit the new curve.
> 
> Do you know where you got your curve?


I thought that was just a prediction, not an actual measurement. If you have a lot of cabin gain down there, well then it free.

Hanatsu had posted it before, so I took a copy of it.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Correct, with xo at 70, there were a few peaks and dips but my response fit the old curve fairly easily. Was some cutting in 50hz region.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Couple things. 

A good smooth transition from sub to midbass is key(this includes T/A) for upfront bass and accurate midbass. Its all in the ITD region so its crazy important. You get that right. It sounds a lot better.

A curve is entirely dependent on *how and where you measure*. Multiple points of measurement(spatial averaging) are very important but keep in mind where your multiple points are measured from, because it will wildly change your recorded response. In the 200hz> range, you can get an accurate measurement from one or two points so spatial averaging isn't wildly important. Im just stating this for any lurkers on the forums. Understand target curves are based on measurement style.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iscussion/131029-target-curve-comparison.html

More on what im talking about in that thread^


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

After listening to it for a while, I revised it. The lowest bottom end wasn't quite where I wanted it with my sealed subs. I'm using this now...but that will probably change after some listening time. Lol!

Again, in my case, only 90hz and down is relevant since I'm only eqing the subs. 

20 16
25 18
30 21
40 23
50 21
70 17
90 12
120 11
160 7
250 4
400 2
600 1
1000 0
2000 1
4000 -1
6000 -3
8000 -4
10000 -5
12000 -4
20000 -7


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Well, keep adjusting. Well keep an eye on you


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

89grand said:


> After listening to it for a while, I revised it. The lowest bottom end wasn't quite where I wanted it with my sealed subs. I'm using this now...but that will probably change after some listening time. Lol!
> 
> Again, in my case, only 90hz and down is relevant since I'm only eqing the subs.
> 
> ...



I'm liking your Han curve so far, but haven't had much time at higher volume on the road yet.

I'll keep the lower bass tweaks in mind 


Thanks


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I forgot to add that I had a peak at 90hz, so I lowered it in the house curve a little, even though my subs are crossed at 80hz. I seem to have a 6db or so null around 60hz, and the system blends better with the crossover at 63hz, but I get some occasional vibration in the door panels when I run the crossover like this. I'm loading a new tune here shortly, with the same house curve to see if I can fix this 60hz issue as I rather run a 80hz crossover than 63.

I will say though, my subs sound like they're in the dash, so I got the t/a pretty good, I added a bit more distance than my actual measurement and that seemed to do the trick.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Still using this curve in my car and am still really liking the tonality for the most part.. At higher volume it was a bit too airy, i knocked down the 14k range just a bit.

I still am liking the bass curve too with a rolloff at the low low end, when i undo that things seem to get swamped.

Tuning is still >me..


----------

